# Looking for offshore trip any day Thursday-Sunday



## TC1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking for an offshore trip sometime this week Thursday - Sunday that I can tag along. My boat went in the rack for repairs so figured this would be a good time to try to meet some folks that might be interested in offshore trips together. Your boat or mine once it's back in the water. 

I have my captains license and run my 34' world cat out of Freeport, so I understand what it means to be a good fishing partner, as well as, split the costs and work. Let me know if you've got an open spot and we can go from there! Thanks Matt


----------

